# Ignition components



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Any argument for or against using CDI ignition components as compared to OEM Johnson/Evinrude components? The price difference is more than enough to cover shipping but I'd rather pay more for better longevity. I'm looking at a sensor coil and power pack, I've already replaced the charge coil. Thanks


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

I want to order stuff today. Anyone had problems with CDI components?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Your good, we use them sometimes.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks. I realize you are usually encouraged to use OEM parts, but it's good to know you don't have issues with using them.

Swamp


----------

